# questions about truck



## speedwheeler (Aug 7, 2004)

thanks for the replys to the last thread and i got it fixed no boat tank yet but im wondering what axels and running gear my truck has is there a spec sheet somewhere i want to put a spool in the rear axel but am worried ill snap axels left and right


----------



## speedwheeler (Aug 7, 2004)

no one knows bumpity bump


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

No, they are tons of different ones. You could have two same year vintage trucks and they would have slightly different ratios, its nuts.


----------

